# For Sale Brand New Apple iphone 3GS 32GB —$300/Nokia N97 32gb-$300



## Eliot (Jun 26, 2010)

*LEGEND ELECTRONICS INC, has been one of the fastest growing Telecommunication equipment company discount Wholesaler on the web where we present the industry's latest Telecommunication devices at the time they are introduced by the manufacturer,coupled with the after market Accessories, upgrades and add-ons at the very same time.*

LEGEND ELECTRONICS INC is a recognized distributer of Various consumer electronics. We specialize in a wide range of Products such as Laptops,Mobile Phones,Xbox 360,Sony Psp,Plasma Tv,Pda Phones,MP3 &amp; MP4 Players,Video Games Console, Digital Cameras,Dvd Players, LCD TV, CD ROM, DVD Writer, Windows XP, Office 2003 Software, IP phone, USB Phone, Bluetooth Earphone, Bluetooth USB Dongle (Etc) At Discounted Rates. Our aggressive purchasing team enables us to provide our customers with the best prices possible. We have a very large warehouse which allows us to purchase and stock in sizable quantity.

E-mail: [email protected]

MSN : [email protected]

Apple:

Apple iphone 3GS 32GB —$300

Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB —$250

Apple iPad 64GB-Wifi---- $299

==============================

Blackberry:

Blackberry Bold 9000 — $295

Blackberry Pearl 8110 — $190

Blackberry Pearl 8120 — $180

Blackberry Curve 8320 — $190

Blackberry Curve 8310 — $185

Blackberry Curve 8300 — $180

Blackberry 8820 — $165

Blackberry 8830 World Edition — $195

Blackberry 8800 — $175

Blackberry Pearl 8100 — $155

blackberry 8520------$170usd

blackberry 9700------$205usd

==============================

Dopod:

Dopod 838 Pro ----- $155

Dopod U 1000 ------ $175

===============================

ETEN:

Eten glofiish X650 -- $205

Eten glofiish M800 -- $215

Eten glofiish X600 -- $200

==========================

HTC:

HTC Touch 3G - $275

HTC Touch HD - $300

HTC G1 - - $295

HTC Touch Pro — $225

HTC Touch Cruise — $205

HTC Touch Dual — $165

HTC P3600i — $155

============================

Samsung:

Samsung M8800 Pixon - 250

Samsung M7500 Emporio Armani - 145

Samsung F480 — $165

Samsung F110 — $145

Samsung i900 Omnia — $205

=============================

Games Console:

Nintendo Wii Console — $130

Sony PSP Limited Edition — $85

Xbox 360 Elite — $200

Nintendo DS Lite — $80

PlayStation 3 60GB — $155

PlayStation 3 80GB — $175

========================

LG:

LG KF750 Secret — $195

LG CU915 Vu — $190

LG KF700 — $180

LG KT610 — $145

LG KF300 — $125

LG KM500 — $165

=======================

Motorola:

Motorola RAZR2 V9 — $170

Motorola RIZR Z10 — $190

Motorola ROKR E8 — $125

Motorola U9 — $105

Motorola Q 9h — $190

Motorola Q 8 — $145

========================

Nokia:

Nokia 5800 XpressMusic - 250

Nokia N96 16GB– $205

Nokia N78 — $185

Nokia 6220 classic — $185

Nokia 6210 Navigator — $195

Nokia E61i — $170

Nokia N77 — $185

Nokia N97 32gb-$300

=========================

O2:

O2 XDA Stellar — $215

O2 XDA Orbit II — $185

O2 XDA Terra — $220

O2 XDA Argon — $230

=========================

Palm:

Palm Centro — $205

Palm Treo 500v — $190

Palm Treo 750 — $185

Palm Treo 680 — $155

Palm Treo 750v — $190

========================

Sony Ericsson:

Sony Ericsson G502 — $135

Sony Ericsson T303 — $125

Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1 — $235

===========================

Sidekick:

T-Mobile Sidekick LX — $130

T-Mobile Sidekick 3 — $125

Juicy Couture Sidekick 2 — $120

============================

Tom tom:

Tom Tom Go 910 —– $180

Tom Tom Go 710 —– $160

Tom Tom Go 510 —– $140

================================

SAMSUNG HPP3761 Plasma TV $610

Samsung PPM42M5S Plasma Display $505

Samsung SPP4251 Plasma TV $700

Samsung PPM42M5H Plasma Display $550

Samsung HPR4252 Plasma $680

Samsung HPP5581 Plasma TV $780

Samsung PPM63H3Q Plasma Display $700

Samsung HPR6372 Plasma $820

..........................................

Nikon D200 - $900

Nikon D200 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-200mm lens $600

Nikon D60 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses $800

Nikon Coolpix 5700 - supported memory: CF, Microdrive $700

Nikon D300 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-200mm lens $800

Nikon D80 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-55mm lens - supported memory: MMC, SD $700

.................................................. .

Canon EOS 40D - $500

Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi - Canon EF-S 18-55mm lens - black $500

Canon EOS 40D - Canon EF 28-135mm IS lens $600

Canon Digital Cameras 1901B002 EOS 40D 10.1 Megapixel $900

.................................................. .

Pioneer CDJ-MK3 1000----------------$700

Pioneer DJ Effector - Red-----------$300

Pioneer Pro DJ Mixer----------------$350

Pioneer Dual Rackmount CD Player--------$600

Pioneer Professional DVD Turntable------$1,720

Pioneer Professional DVD Turntable------$1000

Pioneer Djm-800 4 Channel Dj Mixer W/midi---$900

.................................................. ......

Apple MacBook Pro 15" Laptop Computer "$600

Apple MacBook Pro Laptop Computer with Intel Core 2 Duo"$600

Apple MacBook Pro MA895LL/A 15" Laptop (2.2 GHz Intel Core2Duo"$600

Apple MacBook Pro 15" 2.2GHz Laptop Computer"$600

Apple MacBook - MA699LL/A $600

Apple MacBook Air Notebook Computer MacBook Air $400

Apple MacBook Air 13-inch 1.6Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo$400

Apple MacBook Air 13-inch 1.8Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo $500

.................................................. .............................

Return Policy:

1. Please notify us within 14 days (according to the posting date).

2. Please complete the RMA form for any return items.

3. Return items MUST have all ORIGINAL packaging and accessories.

4. Return postage and insurance charge is non-refundable for return items.

5. Returne/exhange shipment of quality, we will supply free after service

.................................................. .................

KINDLY PLACE YOUR ORDER IN THE BELOW MANNER SO THAT WE CAN

PROCEED ON PACKAGING AND LABELING IMMEDIATELY

FULL NAME ==

PRODUCTS BRAND AND MODEL ==

QUANTITY ==

ADDRESS ==

CITY ==

ZIP CODE ==

COUNTRY ==

MOBILE/TELEPHONE NUMBER =

Our products are Brand New ( Mobiles are Unlocked ) with complete

accessories and it comes with 1 Year international Warranty and 90 days

Return Policy.

We make shipment through reliable Courier Service ( FedEx/ UPS / DHL ) it

deliver within 2days directly to you at your door step.

For further Inquiry and Order Placement, Contact us as below :

E-mail: [email protected]

MSN : [email protected]


----------

